# Want To Buy New Ac..



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Guys, I want to buy another AC. I'd like to purchase it offline as the units are alot cheaper. What all do I need to buy? This will be taking the place of one of my roof vents. I see the AC units on the websites, but I don't want to place the order and still be missing a piece. I want just a standard blow down unit.. Not ducted. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Nevermind.. I think I will purchase this. All I'll need is the AC gasket. Maybe it comes with it..

http://www.adventurerv.net/coleman-13500-btu-air-conditioner-with-ceiling-assembly-p-113.html


----------



## kelly (Aug 18, 2010)

did you buy this one. im thinking about doing the same thing. my 329fbh has the setup for the second ac.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

BamaOutbackers said:


> Nevermind.. I think I will purchase this. All I'll need is the AC gasket. Maybe it comes with it..
> 
> http://www.adventurerv.net/coleman-13500-btu-air-conditioner-with-ceiling-assembly-p-113.html


Mach III+ is what's in many new outbacks, including ours. It's a good unit. I bought a coleman polar cub (9000BTU) for my smaller trailer and it came with the gaskets, I suspect this one does as well.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Just a couple of things to think about...

1) Watch the slope of your roof and where the water drains are for the AC unit...you don't want to install it on a downward slope where the drain is draining up-hill if you will (most are on the side and don't have this issue)

2) I bought a portable unit 2 years ago and we use it when needed (even use it as a fan outside on those hot 100+ days under the awning). Just another option

Either way, let me know how this goes. My parents have a very large Sandpiper RV and they have 2 AC units...the problem they have is the non-ducted unit up front does not allow the thermostat to go as cool as they would like to assist in cooling the rest of the trailer so the front stays very comfortable but the rear still gets up to 83 degrees inside on the insanely hot days.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

That would probably be the best as it doesn't have to be ducted. I will have to think about that if we add a second a/c unit to our 5th wheel..


----------

